# Check it out



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Read the following and then say how many letter Fs there are. Interesting stuff

_FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE
SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTI
FIC STUDY COMBINED WITH
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS..._

stew


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

....6


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

....6


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

....6


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

5 would be my guess without looking twice :wink:


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*WIFI hiccup*

Sorry All.....that would be .....6...WIFI playing up tonight !!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

well done, if you have not seen this before then you are all geniuses. Aparently lots of no geniuses can only see three

stew


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

strange one, stew. Both Viv & I looked at it & said 3. What you do (I think) is ignore the OFs becuase they are superfluous, and only come up with 3.

:?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I made it 7 the first time I read it  

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

That is the case Mike, sorry Gerald does not make you super-geni   

stew


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

6 unless it's a trick :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> sorry Gerald does not make you super-geni


They say that your ability to do simple arithmetic is one of the first things to go 

Gerald


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

doh... I still only get 3 .... help??

chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I counted THREE first time!!

and I dont think I am a slowcoach!

Interesting though seeing as one tends to ignore the small insignificant words and go for the big ones.

I call a spade a **********g shovel maybe!

Peter


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

got 5 now... including the 2 small words...where's that last one hidden?


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

got it - in the third small word..

it's killing my eyes now - using the mobile phone..


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

3 for me the first time then 6 after looking at it for ages :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Stew,

I only see three, but i have just got back from the pub. :lol: 

Stevie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can see nine.

I presume we are meant to start reading "the following" *immediately *after the word "following"!.

Hi

Read the following and then say how many letter *F*s there are. Interesting stu*ff*

*F*INISHED *F*ILES ARE THE RE 
SULT O*F* YEARS O*F* SCIENTI 
*F*IC STUDY COMBINED WITH 
THE EXPERIENCE O*F* YEARS...

stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Stew,

There are 6, and I have just got back from the pub aswell!

Does that make Steve the genius or me?

Catherine


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Mmm, golden rule Catherine, never get between geniuses :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Stew,

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------

